# If you were me, heading out of Destin 10-30-15



## Boatdreamer (Oct 21, 2015)

Looking for opinions on where to fish. We'll be trailering a 22' Cape Horn with a F225 from Atlanta. Boat had a 24 degree deadrise so it handles seas well, and 128 gallon tank, so we have about 250mile range. Boat runs very well and has all necessary safety gear. We have fishing gear ranging from TLD 15's to Penn 50W's.

Looking to do some trolling for kings, wahoo, dolphin depending on the weather. Assuming good sea conditions, our tentative plan is to head out Friday morning, catch bait and go to the edge friday, and pull lures at a decent pace looking for something fishy. Probably pull some ballyhoo is we find an area that looks good. If not keep moving toward the nipple. 

Saturday we'll have an earlier start, since we'll need to go to half hitch Friday morning for supplies. Are there any Tuna still in the area this late? Would is be worth it to run down to the spur? Open to ideas, suggestions and info from anyone.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Never mind, didn't see your dates.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I hate to rain on your parade but you might wanna check the forecast. SE wind at 13-18 knots with seas from 3-5' starting Friday and continuing throughout the weekend.


 this. You don't want to fish this weekend.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*a week and 1/2 in the future*

where are you getting forecasts for a week and 1/2 in the future. He is talking about the end of the month, not the weekend coming up.


----------



## Boatdreamer (Oct 21, 2015)

I know the plans will all be dependent on the weather, just trying to get some ideas for if the weathers good. Originally they forecasted rain the beginning of next week, and sun next weekend, now the rain keeps moving more into the weekend, wind at 8mph. Talking about 10/30-11/1.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd probably run out to the SW Edge (24 miles on a 210 heading), and fish the big drop off in 180 feet. A lot of kings, some wahoo, blackfin tunas and occasional dolphin, sail/marlin show up there in the fall. If calm, perhaps troll your way out to the nipple and back, pulling a traditional spread (islander/ballyhoos, chuggers, smaller hardhead lures, etc.). Either that, or bump-troll livebaits along the ledge. That would be my plan anyhow without a second engine, etc. 

Another cool tactic for the edge is to drop an anchor or sea anchor and chunk/live chum. It can be pretty deadly on BFTs, kings, AJs, etc.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

On 1 Nov Florida snapper season will be open, closes at 0001 2 Nov. Within 9 miles of shore. Otherwise I would also suggest the edge


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Boatdreamer said:


> Looking for opinions on where to fish. We'll be trailering a 22' Cape Horn with a F225 from Atlanta. Boat had a 24 degree deadrise so it handles seas well, and 128 gallon tank, so we have about 250mile range. Boat runs very well and has all necessary safety gear. We have fishing gear ranging from TLD 15's to Penn 50W's.
> 
> Looking to do some trolling for kings, wahoo, dolphin depending on the weather. Assuming good sea conditions, our tentative plan is to head out Friday morning, catch bait and go to the edge friday, and pull lures at a decent pace looking for something fishy. Probably pull some ballyhoo is we find an area that looks good. If not keep moving toward the nipple.
> 
> Saturday we'll have an earlier start, since we'll need to go to half hitch Friday morning for supplies. Are there any Tuna still in the area this late? Would is be worth it to run down to the spur? Open to ideas, suggestions and info from anyone.


Suggest you stay in Atlanta. Forecast for the weekend is for seas up to 6-7 foot.


----------

